# Verkettete Liste in 2 Hälften



## Hacer (7. Aug 2016)

Hallo!!
Ich habe bald eine Klausur in Programmierung und versuche schon seit gestern eine Altklausur zu lösen und zwar geht es hier um die Methode split. Weil ich noch nie eine main Methode erstellt habe, weiß ich nicht ob mein Code richtig ist oder nicht.

```
public class Train {
    private Coach firstCoach= null;
    private Coach lastCoach = null;
   
    public void append(Coach c){
        if(firstCoach== null){
            firstCoach= lastCoach=c;
        }else{
            lastCoach.setNext(c);
            lastCoach=c;
        }
    }
    public void remove(){
        if(firstCoach == null){
            return;
        }
        if(firstCoach.getNext()==null){
            lastCoach= firstCoach= null;
        }else{
            lastCoach= firstCoach;
            while(lastCoach.getNext().getNext()!=null){
                lastCoach =lastCoach.getNext();
            }
            lastCoach.setNext(null);
        }
    }
    public Train split(int n){
        Coach pointer = firstCoach;
        Train neuerZug = new Train();
        while(pointer!=null ){
            pointer= pointer.getNext();
            neuerZug.append(pointer.getNext());
            pointer.setNext(null);
        }
        //neuerZug.append(pointer.getNext());
        //pointer.setNext(null);
        return neuerZug;
    /*    for(int i=0; i<n; i++){
            pointer =pointer.getNext();
            Train neuerZug = new Train();
            neuerZug.append(pointer.getNext());
            pointer.setNext(null);
            return neuerZug;
        }*/
   
       
    }
```


----------



## Nuiton (7. Aug 2016)

Am besten liest du etwas ueber Methoden, bevor du versuchst eine zu schreiben.

Openbook - JavaInsel


----------



## Meniskusschaden (7. Aug 2016)

Na, ich weiß nicht. Sie hat ja hier und in anderen Threads geschrieben, dass sie zwar seit Monaten lernt aber nicht weiß, wie man eine main-Methode schreibt. Ich glaube, es wird höchste Zeit, mit der Praxis zu beginnen und eine zu programmieren. Das braucht man normalerweise doch bereits beim ersten HalloWelt-Programm. Deshalb verstehe ich gar nicht, wie es dazu kommen konnte.


----------



## Hacer (8. Aug 2016)

@Meniskusschaden, @Nuiton also ich habe schon viele Methoden geschrieben nur halt keine main-Methode außer "Hello World" und Taschenrechner, weil die main- Methoden uns immer zur Verfügung gestellt wurden.


----------



## Joose (8. Aug 2016)

Bitte nur ein Thema eröffnen für eine Frage: Dieses wird geschlossen, es kann im anderen weitergeschrieben werden
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/einfach-verkettete-listen-in-haelften.174132/


----------

